# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  везти, вести, водить, возить

## paasikivi

What is the difference between these words?

----------


## JJ

везти - to be driving/transporting
возить - to drive/to transport
вести - to be leading/guiding
водить - to lead/to guide
example: 
я веду машину - i am driving a car
я вожу машину - i drive a car (i am a driver)

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> вести - to be leading/guiding 
> водить - to lead/to guide

 Вести is often used in the meaning of "водить", although I'm not sure if it's grammatically correct...

----------


## chaika

There are a handful of Russian verbs of motion that are like this. They have two imperfective forms, one form for a single  motion in a single direction, and the other not. "Not" means: 1) motion not in a single direction, e.g., there and back; 2) repeated motion.  
Take probably the most common pair идти and ходить. 
Идти means walking in one direction. Я иду в кино. I am going to the movies. Right now.  
Я хожу в кину по субботам. I go to the movies on Saturdays. Repeated motion. 
Он ходил по комнате. He walked back and forth in the room. 
Because of the double imperfective forms and the ensuing complex system of prefixed perfective and imperfective forms, the verbs of motion are very difficult for us English speakers. But any first-year grammar will get you started on understanding them.

----------


## sperk

these are a rat's nest to sort out. Best I can figure: 
везти - to be driving/transporting (something in one direction)  
возить - to drive/to transport (something in a general sense with no current destination.) 
вести - to be leading/guiding (someone,something) or driving (a vehicle) in one direction.
водить - to lead/to guide (someone,something) or driving (a vehicle)
in a general sense with no current destination. 
So, везти and возить require an object to be driven or transported
while вести and водить just mean driving a car with no object to be transported.
To drive you further insane возить and водить both conjugate the same in 1st person sing.

----------


## shadow1

Here are the conjugations of the verbs and a couple of examples. 
вести - to drive; to lead (one way, imperfective) 
я веду
ты ведёшь
он ведёт
мы ведём
вы ведёте
они ведут 
examples:
я не могу сегодня вести машину, шея болит - I can't drive today, my neck hurts
куда ведёт эта дорога? - were does this road lead?
вести солдат в бой - to lead soldiers to battle 
водить - to drive; to lead (non-one-way imperfective) 
я вожу
ты водишь
он водит
мы водим
вы водите
они водят 
examples:
я не умею водить машину - I don't know how drive a car
водить солдат в бой - to lead soldiers to battle 
везти - to haul by vehicle, to transport by vehicle (one-way imperfective) 
я везу
ты везёшь
он везёт
мы везём
вы везёте
они везут 
возить - to haul by vehicle, to transport by vehicle (non-one-way imperfective) 
я вожу
ты возишь
он возит
мы возим
вы возите
они возят

----------


## paasikivi

> these are a rat's nest to sort out. Best I can figure: 
> while вести and водить just mean driving a car with no object to be transported.
> .

 Ok but what is the "leading / guiding" meaning? Example?

----------


## Оля

> Я хожу в кино по субботам. I go to the movies on Saturdays.

----------


## chaika

Спасибу Оля!!! =:^0  
Кстати, я давно хотел выразить вам свое благодарность для того, что вы исправляете наши попытки выражать свои мысли на русском. Ваша деятельность -- ценный вклад в наше сокровище знаний. [бурные аплодисменты!]

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля!!! =:^0  
> Кстати, я давно хотел выразить вам свою благодарность за то, что вы исправляете наши попытки выражать свои мысли на русском.

 Не стоит благодарности, мне просто нравится это делать.  ::  Это у меня мания такая - ошибки исправлять   ::

----------


## E-learner

I wish Оля were a native speaker of English, if you know what I mean.  ::

----------


## E-learner

> в наше сокровище знаний.

 I'm sure you wanted to say "в нашу сокровищницу знаний" or better still - "в сокровищницу наших знаний".

----------


## paramita

Здравствуйте!
У меня также вопрос о "везти".
Как будет существительное от "везти"?
напримеер, "Носильщики в аэропорте получают по два доллара за один вез багажа пассажира на тележке"?))
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> У меня тоже вопрос о "везти".
> Как будет существительное от "везти"?
> например, "Носильщики в аэропорту получают по два доллара за один отвоз багажа пассажира на тележке"?))
> Заранее спасибо!

 Я думаю, тут можно сказать "отвоз", но это звучит не очень удачно. Возможно, у носильщиков есть какой-то свой сленг. 
Лучше сказать так:
Носильщики получают по два доллара с одного пассажира (а за что - это самой собой понятно).

----------


## Tu-160

> Здравствуйте!
> У меня также вопрос о "везти".
> Как будет существительное от "везти"?
> напримеер, "Носильщики в аэропорте получают по два доллара за один вез багажа пассажира на тележке"?))
> Заранее спасибо!

 Есть существительное «перевозка». Можно сказать «Носильщики в аэропорту получают по два доллара за перевозку багажа пассажира на тележке». Но это не исчисляемое существительное (not a count noun). Нельзя сказать «одна перевозка» или «три перевозки» (разве что в разговорной речи, и если нет способа сказать по-другому).

----------


## Орчун

Take a look at verbs of motion and perfective and imperfective verbs.   

> вести - to be leading/guiding 
> водить - to lead/to guide

 yup that's a good example.

----------


## Оля

> Здравствуйте!
> У меня также вопрос о "везти".
> Как будет существительное от "везти"?
> напримеер, "Носильщики в аэропорте получают по два доллара за один вез багажа пассажира на тележке"?))
> Заранее спасибо!

 Транспортировка!   ::  Во!   ::    _"за транспортировку одного багажа"_

----------


## Rtyom

За перетаск, хы-хы...   ::

----------


## Оля

> За перетаск, хы-хы...

 "Перетаск" на колесиках быть не может  :P   ::

----------


## Remyisme

Везти -  also means when you have luck 
Мне везет 
Везение

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  За перетаск, хы-хы...     "Перетаск" на колесиках быть не может  :P

 "Перетаск" на "колёсах".... это что-то уже из другой оперы.  :: 
Может, "перевоз"?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Rtyom  За перетаск, хы-хы...     "Перетаск" на колесиках быть не может  :P     "Перетаск" на "колёсах".... это что-то уже из другой оперы. 
> Может, "перевоз"?

 Это нечто из области обкуренного у нас пошло...   ::

----------

